# Different Ogryn Models?



## Necrotes (Sep 27, 2009)

I have always wanted to put ogryn into my imperial guard army but the models are not the greatest. So my question is does anyone have any good ideas about converting, or modeling different models into Ogryns instead of the GW ones?


----------



## CommissarJim (Nov 9, 2010)

Best way to do it is to kitbash some Ogres. That way you can get an awesome looking Ogryn unit a lot cheaper.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

CommissarJim said:


> Best way to do it is to kitbash some Ogres. That way you can get an awesome looking Ogryn unit a lot cheaper.


:goodpost: I second that! Mate of mine has done that conversion (will try to get pics) and they do look rather spectacular k:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

yup, ogres is the way to go, thats what i did with mine:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I used some hasslefree miniatures for my ogryns. 
Nice models but i had to use alternative weapons to the standard options though.








This is a rather old photo too. I have since done some weapon swaps on these guys to give them ripper guns.
I tried the ogre switch to ogryns but ended up using them as heavy weapon teams.


----------

